# *- GILL FLUKES ?!? -*



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

got 3 new baby cariba and they're scratching thier sides on the gravel and rocks etc.

1. *could this be gill flukes>?*

2. *what else could it be!?*

3. *is there any chance that they could just be itchy? and everything is ok?*

4. *what happends if i dont treat gill flukes?*

5. *how do i treat it>?*

sorry fo all the questiuons but . .. i luv my new babies and . .. dont want em to die lol . . havnt even had em for a month, pricely little babies


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

No answers but...could fish get "itchy" or was that a sarcastic question? I never dealt with that. 
Good luck!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

It could be "Flashing"...they doing flips, and scratching the gill and body on the gravel. If so that mean some thing is irratating (bothering) them, bad water quality, or food got stuck in they gill.

Check your water parameter, if that is OK then my guess would be food got stock in they gill.


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> It could be "Flashing"...they doing flips, and scratching the gill and body on the gravel. If so that mean some thing is irratating (bothering) them, bad water quality, or food got stuck in they gill.
> 
> Check your water parameter, if that is OK then my guess would be food got stock in they gill.


water is:

ammonia = 0 - 0.25
nitrie = 0
nitrate = 0

is my tank even cycled? i'm using a product called " STABILITY" by the company "Seachem" for the past 7 days at least . . supposedly it cycles ur tank


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

How long does your tank been running for? It could be parasite.


----------



## MIKE JONES (Dec 9, 2006)

are you running your tank with any fish in it? if not you have nothing for the ''good'' bacteria to eat, witch will take longer for your tank to cycle.


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

MIKE JONES said:


> are you running your tank with any fish in it? if not you have nothing for the ''good'' bacteria to eat, witch will take longer for your tank to cycle.


been running my tank for like 2 weeks now and it has had fish in it ever since, and i've been feeding them


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

2 week are not long enough for completed cycle unless you use old gravel, filter, media from a different tank to start the cycle.

I'm sure your water quality make them scratch like that. Do a huge water change weekly plus vacuum the gravel as well.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Youre tank is not cycled dude. You got 0 nitrAtes. Bad.


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

isnt it just my "stability" product that is causing nitrates to be 0 . .. i think when i stop using it , the nitrates will show up . . .the stability product is meant to do a fast cycle like bio spira . . "eliminates new tank syndrome" it says

here's the link . . .i've followed all the instructions so i think it should be ok . . .

http://www.seachem.com/products/product_pages/Stability.html


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

They are flashing because of your water params or they are trying to dislodge food particles from the gills after feedings. Since they are babies i think the latter. Check if your pH is fluctuating. That stuff does not contain the right nitrifying bacterias, therefore your tank is not cycled.


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

Ya, sounds like you haven't cycled. Another possibility would be too much chlorine in the water. Mine were flashing due to that


----------

